
Urban logistics that transforms emerging cities into smart cities - luisloaiza
https://medium.com/shippify-stories/urban-logistics-that-transforms-emerging-cities-into-smart-cities-7fbad6e01345
======
lou_s
The sustainability of urban logistics is an important issue for rapidly
growing cities worldwide. Although many cities have developed strategies to
move people more efficiently and safely within the urban environment, much
less attention has been paid to the importance of delivering goods to people
at work and home.

------
CinthiaFA
I think this is a good idea to start implementing into the system deliveries.
Track where your delivery is coming is a relief to the customers in special.

------
vmislas
Very interesting approach to solve the “street with no name” problem in
emerging countries. Data will be key to match first world mapping.

------
aharcha
The power of the crowd + tech. Great way to solve many last mile issues and
improve supply chain in emerging markets.

------
pedromunoz
A good tool that will change both the retail and the e-commerce. Even more
where you live thinking about here and now

------
mateusdam
Really efficient way to improve overpast delivery services. Tracking page and
instantaneous chat like no other.

------
genesisb
Excelente usar la tecnologia para reducir tiempos de entrega.

------
Sam___Ali
This would change the logistics in the world

------
rafaicaorella
an incredible way to improve the traditional delivery service through
technology.

